# Please identify my new baby (corn snake)



## BeHappyDanielle (Apr 13, 2016)

I did post this in the snakes general chat, but thought it would be better here! (I did try to move other post, don't think we can?)

Anyway, meet Avada-Nox, my female corn snake. . Isn't she beautiful!

The shop I bought her from were known to mess up with Morph types and have got it wrong for a couple of my friends. I thought you would all be better at this than I am..
(Hope the pictures work)


----------



## BeHappyDanielle (Apr 13, 2016)

PS, ignore the wires in her viv, it did have a background to protect them, but she thought it was a good hiding place, and she didn't come out again lol.... (I'm in the process of making one)


----------



## Lurcher86 (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks like it could be amel but a pic from above the snake might help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeHappyDanielle (Apr 13, 2016)

Lurcher86 said:


> Looks like it could be amel but a pic from above the snake might help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I had it identified somewhere else. I'm not pretty confident it's Amel


----------

